# Cancelling Eir broadband



## sinbad75 (29 Oct 2020)

12 months up, want to cancel. Wrote a termination letter as required, it has not been acknowledged. Tried 1901, cannot get through. Tried twitter, they won’t resolve. Anyone had any success with cancelling?


----------



## Jazz01 (29 Oct 2020)

sinbad75 said:


> 12 months up, want to cancel



Hi Sinbad,

Have a read through here - some posts might be able to help in relation to moving away from Eir.


----------



## 1dave123 (29 Oct 2020)

Just double checking ............ as a just in case ............. if u haven't already done so please see this 









						Switch or Change Providers | eir.ie
					

Everything you need to know about switching or changing your Service Provider from eir or ending your eir service.




					www.eir.ie
				




I recently *switched* and I didn't have to contact Eir or give them any notice.  Terminating as you appear to be doing unfortunately does seem to involve contacting them.


----------



## myate (29 Oct 2020)

This seems to be the number to cancel (not switch provider). *1800 504 110
*


----------



## demoivre (29 Oct 2020)

sinbad75 said:


> 12 months up, want to cancel. Wrote a termination letter as required, it has not been acknowledged. Tried 1901, cannot get through. Tried twitter, they won’t resolve. Anyone had any success with cancelling?



Cancelling the direct debit will get their attention.


----------



## SparkRite (29 Oct 2020)

sinbad75 said:


> 12 months up, want to cancel.



Cancel, cancel what ? I'm assuming by the above you are out of contract, no need for you to contact them at all.
If you wish to move provider, just move.

If you no longer require service, send a registered letter and if its not actioned after 30 days of receipt then cease payment .


----------



## keving1989 (29 Oct 2020)

Don't forget to return any equipment, I would takes notes / pictures too just in case.
https://www.eir.ie/equipmentreturns/


----------



## ArthurMcB (29 Oct 2020)

I found their complaints section on website, submitted a complaint...after submission they revealed their complaints phone number...called that and got someone after 10 mins which is exceptionally good for eir.

I made a strong complaint on phine on top of my written complaint. Told them i wa t to end relationship with them, didnt wa.t anymore offers etc. Told them i was giving them another rex, had  canceled stand order etc with bank. They said their csncellation team would call me. They called sfter a few days  i repeated complaint. They released me like a bird.


----------



## Leo (30 Oct 2020)

demoivre said:


> Cancelling the direct debit will get their attention.



Be aware that Eir's terms means they can submit such events to Credit Insights and other service providers.


----------



## ArthurMcB (30 Oct 2020)

Hi Leo

Have you a reference point for this?


----------



## Leo (30 Oct 2020)

ArthurMcB said:


> Hi Leo
> 
> Have you a reference point for this?



It's detailed in their T&Cs.


----------



## roker (26 Jul 2021)

1dave123 said:


> Just double checking ............ as a just in case ............. if u haven't already done so please see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started switching to Vodafone but they want me to have a different telephone number so I cancelled.
Is this normal?


----------



## horusd (26 Jul 2021)

roker said:


> I started switching to Vodafone but they want me to have a different telephone number so I cancelled.
> Is this normal?


When I went thru the long saga  of switching from SKY, they cancelled my number. Apparently you need to tell them you are switching so that can switch the number over. I now have a new number, doesn't matter to me as the landline isn't used.


----------



## roker (26 Jul 2021)

horusd said:


> When I went thru the long saga  of switching from SKY, they cancelled my number. Apparently you need to tell them you are switching so that can switch the number over. I now have a new number, doesn't matter to me as the landline isn't used.


I did tell them I am switching


----------



## jpd (26 Jul 2021)

And we wonder why so few switch - at least with Gas & Electricity the regulator has finally forced simple procedures on the utility companies

COMREG doesn't care about consumers


----------



## horusd (26 Jul 2021)

roker said:


> I did tell them I am switching


Okay, that's different. I had told them (SKY) I was moving (long story - terrible service IMO) and, in a final communication, I asked that they cancel everything. They duly did without asking me to confirm I *wasn't *switching and, as a result, my line was cancelled. When I tried to go to another provider, this became a problem. I ended up with Virgin Media, and I'm happy with them, as they use their own equipment.


----------



## roker (29 Jul 2021)

To anyone else switching, Please note,
They never mentioned about change of telephone number, I notice in the small print.
It is very important to me to keep my number for business contacts long lost relatives etc
The UAN number should take care of this


----------



## Seagull (30 Jul 2021)

We started the switch yesterday to VF. The guy asked specifically if we wanted to keep the same phone number.


----------



## roker (31 Jul 2021)

Seagull said:


> We started the switch yesterday to VF. The guy asked specifically if we wanted to keep the same phone number.


Keep a  eye on the documentation they send you. I cannot understand why they point blank refused me even after writing to them


----------



## roker (14 Sep 2021)

Leo said:


> It's detailed in their T&Cs.


The T & C are read out to you over the phone, it's impossible to remember it all or study it, how can you follow it for cancellation etc?


----------



## Leo (20 Sep 2021)

roker said:


> The T & C are read out to you over the phone, it's impossible to remember it all or study it, how can you follow it for cancellation etc?


It's all published online, people should take a few minutes to do a little reading before making the phone call. Failing that, the cooling-off period allows more time to familiarise yourself with all the terms that apply and cancel if you're not happy with them. If you fail to take either of those opportunities to educate yourself on a contract you freely entered into, there's only one party to blame.


----------



## keving1989 (21 Sep 2021)

ie.trustpilot.com/review/eir.ie

Should be obvious to many but they are notorious, took me months and many attempts to get a refund from eir even with comreg on the case.
Constantly being covered in Irish Times for their shady business practices, blatant false advertising as well


----------



## Mamamia22 (2 Nov 2022)

Tried to cancel phone and broadband on 6/10.  Was told letter of cancellation would come out. Plus 250€ break contract fee.  No letter arrived. Brought equipment to Eir shop today to return it but they wouldn’t accept it. Saying account is still active. Cancelling as moving house. What to do ?


----------



## myate (4 Nov 2022)

Mamamia22 said:


> Tried to cancel phone and broadband on 6/10.  Was told letter of cancellation would come out. Plus 250€ break contract fee.  No letter arrived. Brought equipment to Eir shop today to return it but they wouldn’t accept it. Saying account is still active. Cancelling as moving house. What to do ?


I've moved house before & had to cancel Eir, it was straightforward as there was no break fee on the contract because moving house. Normally have to post back the modem. I'd ring them again, try at 9am as that's when you get through immediately.


----------



## roker (17 Dec 2022)

Mamamia22 said:


> Tried to cancel phone and broadband on 6/10.  Was told letter of cancellation would come out. Plus 250€ break contract fee.  No letter arrived. Brought equipment to Eir shop today to return it but they wouldn’t accept it. Saying account is still active. Cancelling as moving house. What to do ?


I returned my modem to the shop, they had no method of receipt. Form etc to prove that it was returned


----------

